# Advice touring France and Germany



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

:?: We are doing a tour of south east France and a trip into Germany in 2012 can anyone give advice on best books regarding motorhome parks and best road map to use this is our first time abroad and we are a little worried any help or advice appreciated


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

By far the best book for Germany is 'Bord Atlas' and while it is printed in German the key makes it very easy to use with photos and maps of all the places to stay. 

For France then 'All The Aires' by Vicarious Books is a good place to start.

ADAC's online shop has several good maps for Germany and some especially for tourists / motorhomes.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

For Germany, we have the large, but detailed AA Big Road Atlas of Germany - it is a good scale for getting around. Campsites are often, but not always signed in Germany.

If you want to go walking in a particular area in Germany, you can easily buy walking maps when you are there.

We use a Michelin Road map in France, that is also very good. It is a hefty road atlas, but has everything on it. Navigating in France is really easy, the signage is good, campsites are always signed and the roads are not busy.

In France we use the Aires book and in Germany the Stellplatz book, plus the Acsi book and DVD for campsites, as well as MHF.

Both countries are very motorhome friendly and you will have a fantastic time. We can highly recommend Stockach, near the Bodensee, which might be near where you are going. A fantastic campsite and Stellplatz and a lovely area.

There are some ideas on our blog at
http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/search/label/Germany
this will take you to the pages on Germany. The labels on the right will help you find info about France.

Have fun
CandA


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For a campsite guide for France, many trust and rely on the Caravan Club Europe 1.

For maps - some prefer the AA Big Road Atlas while others prefer a Michelin map.

Whatever guides and maps you choose - don't worry - it's very easy to tour over there - no worries, very relaxing.

After a couple of days you'll wonder what you ever worried about.

See you there


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a general AA map of Europe but it hasnt got much detail. The only other map I have is one I picked up in France but its not much cop either. We get by though. I use the internet and this year Autoroute quite a lot which was useful and of course the sat nav is essential

South Eastern France is lovely. In particular the Verdon Gorges - Lake Croix area. In fact you could draw a line from about 75 miles in land from the med around the Verdon Gorges area and then head west all the way across to the Dordogne in western France and all of it is splendid.

I cant say Ive ever been impressed with the coastal regions to be honest but thats perhaps been the time we have visited (peak season).

Not sure what you mean by Motorhome Parks. Do you mean Aires or Campsites? We avoid campsites whereever possible and use the Aires network or wild camp. The Aires are fantastic and either free or very cheap.

The All the Aires book from Vicarous Books is a must as is the www.campingcar-infos.com website.

If you have several hours to spare have a look at our blog for this summer. www.hankthetank.co.uk We did Germany, Switzerland, Italy and then France over 5 months. Go into Blog and Summer 2011. There is also info in Summer 2009 and France and a bit of Spain 2010


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Addie said:


> By far the best book for Germany is 'Bord Atlas'


I'd second that. All the info you need for the German stellplatze network. Most charge a few euros but are generally of a good standard. Available here:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Bord-Atlas-2011-German-Stellplatze.html

For France then you can't go far wrong with 'All the Aires France'. Available here:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/All-the-Aires-France-3rd-edition-all-the-Frence-Aires.html?page=1

Enjoy your trip. Both countries are very motorhome friendly and natives generally more hospital than UK towards camper vans.

Jed


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Another vote here for All the Aires, but don't forget France Passion, which lists vineyards and farms where you can stopover for one night for free.

You may get no facilities at some sites, but you do get to socialise with the locals and pick up local produce where it's made. We loved it on our travels, and mixed it with aires and camp sites.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you do decide to get the Bordatlas I would hold fire for a while. The 2012 edition is now on sale in Germany and should filter through to UK sellers soon.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

For campsites, but not aires etc., the Caravan Club guides called "Caravan Europe" are pretty good, especially in France. There are thousands of entries - all with personal recommendations from members.

Next year they are being split into three separate volumes and (believe it or not) the price has come down! 8O  

From memory they were £8 each to members for the dual volume set. The triples are priced at £5 - something each.

Dave


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

This is good web site and you can get free Brochures from them.

http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html

Also, our trip to Germany in 2007

http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Another vote for the big spiral bound Michelin French road atlas, available from Amazon, you can't seem to get it in France. You can get the aires guide in most French supermarkets, of course its in French. As mentioned Vicarious books do an English version. Like others say, join French Passion and get the Bord Atlas for German aires. Make sure you have a hose connector, we found you can't get the watering can under the tap. You'll have a great time.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Although we have most of the books available, we use AA easy read map of France and caravan club Europe 1 site bookmostly as we usually stay on municipal sites which are normaly very good, near a town or village and at a very reasonable price.
Have fun, as it's so easy?


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Dont worry Be Happy*

Jeff8

The best advice given. Do not worry!!

Armed with a few books sat nav European breakdown cover and a sense of adventure you will have the time of your life. In complete contrast to this country Motorhomes are welcome in most places. The prevalence of aires stelplatz etc are testament to this fact.

I still remember how much I tried to plan my first trip. Where will I stay Will I be safe What happens if? language barriers etc etc.

talk about wasted nervous energy. 2nd trip was get off the ferry left or right and onwards.

The only thing we think about these days (60,000 miles later) is where do we want to go!

Have a great time on what I am sure will be just first of many adventures.

cheers

barry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep an eye on the state of the Euro.

If it crashes, the Wehrmacht will attack through Belgium and the Low Countries.

Head for Dunkirk, we will pick you up with a small boat.

If they mass troops on the Polish border, you might still make the Ferry if you are quick.

Enjoy your trip. :lol: 

ps, in WW2, the German army managed quite well through France with Michelin road maps. 8O 


Sorry, could'nt resist the urge to post this. :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Having jus tcome back from a trip to Le Mans and then onto the Mosel River.....! We found that credit and debit cards were no good for paying for goods along the Mosel. Cash you will need. It is also a mission finding a "hole in the wall" in some of the smaller towns! Not even Lidl would accept cards....had to be cash. The same for some of the campsites. When I asked at a campsite why this was so, was told the banks do not make it easy for them. They have to pay a astronomical amount on commission and then can wait 6 weeks for their money! So be prepared and have cash with you.
We had a great time....and there is a spelplatz around every corner in Germany....and the people are ever so friendly and helpfull. They do speak a lot of English there....!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> ... there is a spelplatz around every corner ...


Witch corner?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

xgx said:


> Witch corner?


Surely you mean watt corner?


----------



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

747 said:


> Keep an eye on the state of the Euro.
> 
> If it crashes, the Wehrmacht will attack through Belgium and the Low Countries.
> 
> ...


This would be the luck i would get running for the hills


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you use a sat nav with POI's, then I would suggest:-

For campsites - http://archiescampings.eu/

For Aires in France - http://i-campingcar.fr/

For Grocery - Carrefour, I have a POI file for that and can send you you cant find on-line.

Dont worry - it really is easy.

Enjoy

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

2012 Bordatlas at Amazon now

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...eywords=bordatlas+2012&sprefix=bordatlas+2012


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For various reasons I don't get out and about in my MH much during the winter but I do enjoy a bit of wintertime cyber touring.

Having decided on a "plan" for next year's French bimble, what better than spending a few hours on my laptop with my AA map, Archies, CC Infos and Google Earth, and of course MHF!

It doesn't take long to check out those aires and sites that I may use, and certainly to identify those I won't use.

I don't like blindly loading POIs to my sat nav - the co-ords are frequently inaccurate (to my liking) so I only load those I've screened.

I'm no techie so I find this exercise challenging.

So, rather than Corrie and XF, take a wintertime trip from the comfort of your armchair.

Once you've got it all planned and checked out with a list of places you plan to visit - you can get off that ferry and go off in a totally different direction - I do!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> For various reasons I don't get out and about in my MH much during the winter but I do enjoy a bit of wintertime cyber touring.
> 
> Having decided on a "plan" for next year's French bimble, what better than spending a few hours on my laptop with my AA map, Archies, CC Infos and Google Earth, and of course MHF!
> 
> ...


Here is another tool for your armchair planning (sorry if you know about it already)

Google Earth Driving Simulator

http://earth-api-samples.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/demos/drive-simulator/index.html

Put in your start and finish destination then click start. You can increase or decreas the speed and zoom in our out.

I have found this useful for checking out Alpine Journeys and the like when I have concern about the roads etc. Its just nice to sit and watch what it would be like.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Here is another tool for your armchair planning (sorry if you know about it already)Google Earth Driving Simulator
> 
> http://earth-api-samples.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/demos/drive-simulator/index.html
> 
> .


Oh yes, I know it well.

There's just one big problem with it!

The other day I had my breakfast and then sat down to enjoy one of my favourite drives from Montsalvy to Espalion, then a rather upset missus shouted "are you coming to eat this lunch or not?"


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

For France, I would say "All the Aires" is an absolute must have. Map wise, "The Big Easy Read" by the AA.

Good Luck


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Barry, I had never come across that Driving Simulator. MANY THANKS for the heads up on that, what a brilliant link.

CHEERS


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> This is good web site and you can get free Brochures from them.
> 
> http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html
> 
> ...


When I checked my, Germany In 2007 blog, I found a lot of the photo links were not working, hopefully it is now all fixed.

http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

ralph-dot said:


> http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/


Ralph-dot: I was just idly reading through bits of your blog, and came across the entry for Camping Memling in Bruges, including your map of the Bus Stops.

fantastically useful: we're staying at Camping Memling for a few nights over New Year, and I was wondering where the nearest bus stop was!

Thank you!

Morph


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Morph - double check the site of the bus stops as they have changed (only slightly - moved round the corner). I can't remember when they changed, but it might have been since 2007. Still only a short walk from the campsite.

Camping Membling should be being upgraded this winter according to the plans on display when we were there in late Sept. 

Hope the building works do not interfere with your enjoyment. It's difficult to beat Bruges in the interesting towns stakes.

Enjoy your trip.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, 

Excellent link. Had forgotten it but bookmarked now

As if I don't already waste enough time on the computer 8O

Aldra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Suenliam said:


> Camping Membling should be being upgraded this winter according to the plans on display when we were there in late Sept.


Yes, they warned us when I booked that one of the toilet blocks would be out of action. Doesn't worry us, as we'll be ouy and about most of the time.

@Suenliam: Thanks for the info on the bus stop. It's infuriating that De Lijn, who run the bus service, don't publish bus routes on line. They have an online journey planner, but that's no use whatsoever if all you want is the nearest bus that'll take you close to the old town :roll:

Morph


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We use Bordatlas for Germany but also have Promobil for stellplatz.

We use All the Aires in France plus the Aire d'Camping Car (the green and white book) and France Passion. Camping Car infos is a good web site.

I have done blogs on MHF and more recently on blogspot , my link is at the bottom. Which may or may not be of use.

You will love it in Germany and France.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> 2012 Bordatlas at Amazon now


Just arrived 

So tonight I'll curl up in front of the fire and get in the mood by having a browse


----------

